# Most confusing type?



## blisteringpree (Jan 2, 2011)

Question is..which type do you think is the most confusing for people trying to understand them?


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

The type that is opposite of your own.


----------



## Night & Day (Jul 17, 2010)

ISTP, INTP, INFJ, Introverted male Feelers, Introverted female Thinkers.


----------



## Challenger (Jun 15, 2011)

ESFJs, flipping mentalists.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

For me, it's Fe-doms and Te-doms. Actually, I don't understand J types very well (although, I really relate to INFJs).


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

ENTP even I'm confused


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I'd automatically say ISFP. Does anyone really understand them?


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

deleted post, because I don't know.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

hziegel said:


> I'd automatically say ISFP. Does anyone really understand them?


How could you not? :S It befuddles me how descriptions always say ISFP's are the most understood.

Types aren't confusing, the individual is.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

I have no idea.Everyone confuses the shit outta me at some point.


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

This question reaally depends on what type you are and what typed individual you are trying to comprehend.

However, in a general sense I would say ESFJ, I´m confused about their logic.


----------



## NeedMoreKnowledge (Nov 2, 2010)

Enneagram *type* 4s!


----------



## Skadi (Jun 2, 2011)

ISTJ - I can confuse my self at the same time as confusing other people.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

hziegel said:


> I'd automatically say ISFP. Does anyone really understand them?


I see where you're coming from. Before I knew my friend was ISFP, all I could think was, "What the fuck is up with this person". After figuring out the MBTI, it turned to, "Ah, OK, this makes more sense but they're still really weird." - Weird in a good way, I suppose.


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

I understand most types, but INFP's baffle me.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Fizz said:


> I see where you're coming from. Before I knew my friend was ISFP, all I could think was, "What the fuck is up with this person". After figuring out the MBTI, it turned to, "Ah, OK, this makes more sense but they're still really weird." - Weird in a good way, I suppose.


It always seemed to me like ISPs communicate on a different plane from the rest, but they seem to understand each other at least...


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

hziegel said:


> It always seemed to me like ISPs communicate on a different plane from the rest, but they seem to understand each other at least...


If I knew more ISPs, I'd try to figure out if they could communicate. It's always like, "And you did that whhhhy???" - it's frustrating but I guess I like a challenge.


----------



## Seahorse (Jun 17, 2011)

ISTJ's are represented in such a small portion of today's population, that other's often view them as really odd personalities. They are often viewed as difficult to read, and does one really ever know the complexity of mental processes they drew upon to merely interact with those of other types?


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Any type that interacts with me IRL .... *shudder*


----------



## Dart07 (Jun 17, 2011)

INTP. We can't really explain things well to others...


----------



## Skadi (Jun 2, 2011)

Fizz said:


> I see where you're coming from. Before I knew my friend was ISFP, all I could think was, "What the fuck is up with this person". After figuring out the MBTI, it turned to, "Ah, OK, this makes more sense but they're still really weird." - Weird in a good way, I suppose.


I have an ISFP friend, and we confuse each other all the time, but then I have to explain myself in a simplistic way so her mind can cope - which hurts to work out how to say what I was saying, simply. Does that make sense to anyone???


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't know what you people are talking about. You don't speak colour.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

firedell said:


> I don't know what you people are talking about. You don't speak colour.


Who the hell does speak colour? xD


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

TP's are from mars in my mind  Especially one's with Enneagram 4, or 8.


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

hziegel said:


> Who the hell does speak colour? xD


 Not you, obviously. ;D

I kid. I personally find IXTPs to be the most confusing because I have trouble understanding Ti and the reasoning behind the decisions Ti users make. It's probably because I have essentially no use of it myself.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

RyRyMini said:


> Not you, obviously. ;D
> 
> I kid. I personally find IXTPs to be the most confusing because I have trouble understanding Ti and the reasoning behind the decisions Ti users make. It's probably because I have essentially no use of it myself.


It's the concept of universal logic, which is fundamentally flawed and we know it. xD It's sort of like Fi but instead of being about values it's about "truth".


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

hziegel said:


> Who the hell does speak colour? xD


Gosh, see this is why you don't understand ISFP's.

What confuses people exactly? :S Why ISFP's not INFP's as well?


----------



## RickD (Jun 19, 2011)

Confusing for me? never. Mysterious I'd call it. For me thats an ESTj


----------



## Magic Mirror (May 20, 2011)

ESFJs and Introverted Sensors. INTJs to a certain extent: they seem to have the same underlying logic and thinking as I do, but they speak a foreign language.

I just don't get the ESFJ logic at all (is there any?!) and being an introverted iNtuitive myself, introverted Sensors baffle me. It's as if I was from Venus, INTJs from Mars, and the introverted Sensors... um... from Andromeda.

Actually, Sensors in general baffle me, but the extroverted ones are easy to get along with.


----------



## IonOfAeons (Dec 2, 2010)

Extraverts. My brain really isn't wired the way theirs are...

I (think I) understand them on a conceptual level but I still get tired just thinking about being one...


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

xSFJs.
I quit on trying to get those.


----------



## faeriegal713 (Sep 29, 2009)

xxFJs and xxTPs confuse the hell outta me. It's like we're so close to understanding each other until one of us realizes that we're speaking completely different languages and what one thought they were saying was not what the other heard AT ALL. Damn Fe/Ti... I just don't get it. I can understand someone with dominant/secondary Si/Se soooooo much easier as long as they use either Te or Fi, and if there's a sharing of Ne/Ni as dominant/secondary then we are totally good.

On that note INFJs are most definitely the most confusing in a *headdesk* sort of way for me. We get along so great (due to usually discussing some of the "greater good" and philosophy and how to help others and all that good jazz) up until that moment of WTH are you talking about?!?! comes up... Usually because of the Fi/Fe divide. And I've discovered with my really good INFJ friend just how far that divide really can be.


----------



## Kelly617 (May 25, 2011)

ESTJ and ISFJ. Can't even read through the type descriptions without going, "er...wut? "


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow, I didn't expect so many people to find ENTPs confusing. Aren't we the ones who are capable of explaining our random thoughts? I've been called complex, but not confusing.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

STJ/SFJ dont make any goddamn sense to me. I understand to an extent why order the norm would give you security, but at the same time I dont see why anyone would follow arbitrary rules that dont make any sense. I will never understand it.


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

Mostly the introverted feeling types confuse me becasue i sometimes get mixed signals from them, and out the introverted feelers i am able to get along with INFPs for some reason


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/49816-enigmatic-types.html


----------



## Tobias Andre Andersen (Jun 18, 2011)

dalsgaard said:


> I understand most types, but INFP's baffle me.


Looking at your avatar, that gives a nice image  Sorry for seeing good in everyone...


----------



## Tobias Andre Andersen (Jun 18, 2011)

shadowofambivalence said:


> Mostly the introverted feeling types confuse me becasue i sometimes get mixed signals from them, and out the introverted feelers i am able to get along with INFPs for some reason


We(Or just me?) have a natural understanding of other people. We don't reaaaally judge other people.


----------



## Cloudlight (Jan 5, 2011)

yeah...all the types are a bit flippin mental at times. 
all types can be chill, and all are potential mental patients too.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

Introverted intuition types. No one has ever managed to give a clear description of what the hell Ni is... Even I, a dominant Ni, don't understand it.


----------



## Emmsmms (Jun 18, 2011)

I get called confusing all the time, so I'm gonna go with ENFPs.


----------



## demonfart (Jun 23, 2011)

INTJ's 

its just that when a conversation ends with them. I am left with questions I have to answer @[email protected]


----------



## tierranranfar (Feb 10, 2011)

INFPs confuse the hell out of me.


----------

